# UAE Visa



## zeeshan.siddiqui (May 10, 2011)

Hello Everyone, 

I am new to this forum and need some information from everyone. I hold Dual Citizenship Bangladeshi/ Australian. I am currently living in Bangladesh and will be visiting UAE for a month. I need to know do i need to get a UAE visit visa on my Bangladeshi passport in advance or i can get an exit on my Bangladeshi passport from Bangladesh and get an entry on Australian passport in UAE.

Please reply and help me out with this issue
Thanks 
Zee


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

zeeshan.siddiqui said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum and need some information from everyone. I hold Dual Citizenship Bangladeshi/ Australian. I am currently living in Bangladesh and will be visiting UAE for a month. I need to know do i need to get a UAE visit visa on my Bangladeshi passport in advance or i can get an exit on my Bangladeshi passport from Bangladesh and get an entry on Australian passport in UAE.
> 
> ...


If you want to enter using the Bangladeshi passport, you would need a visa in advance.
Otherwise, AFAIK, you need not use the BD passport and can use the Australian passport even though you exited BD, using the BD passport. Using the Aus passport you can get visa on arrival.
Just to be sure, do check with a travel agent as well.


----------



## zeeshan.siddiqui (May 10, 2011)

rsinner said:


> If you want to enter using the Bangladeshi passport, you would need a visa in advance.
> Otherwise, AFAIK, you need not use the BD passport and can use the Australian passport even though you exited BD, using the BD passport. Using the Aus passport you can get visa on arrival.
> Just to be sure, do check with a travel agent as well.


Thanks rsinner for your reply, and guiding me through. I contacted the airline and they advised that i will be ok to use Bangladeshi passport to exit Bangladesh and Australian to get into UAE. 

I hope someone else also reply to my question if they have been through to the same situation before...


----------



## billcfc (May 9, 2011)

If you use the Australian passport you can enter Dubai for 30 days


----------



## junkymoe (May 10, 2011)

zeeshan.siddiqui said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum and need some information from everyone. I hold Dual Citizenship Bangladeshi/ Australian. I am currently living in Bangladesh and will be visiting UAE for a month. I need to know do i need to get a UAE visit visa on my Bangladeshi passport in advance or i can get an exit on my Bangladeshi passport from Bangladesh and get an entry on Australian passport in UAE.
> 
> ...


Exit with the Bangladeshi passport, enter with the Australian one.


----------



## zeeshan.siddiqui (May 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your replies and guiding me through.
Take care
Zee


----------



## zeeshan.siddiqui (May 10, 2011)

Is there any requirement how much cash one should have for on arrival visa people...

I will be staying with my uncle so i will not spending that much anyway
Anyone knows what the requirement is


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

No one generally checks how much cash you have unless you are very poorly dressed. 

In rare cases, the immigration officer flips through the passport & there is a 1% chance he may ask you about where you are coming from and he may look for the exit stamp on your passport.

Why dont you exit Bangladesh on your Aus passport?
You will get to use the "Foreigh Nationals" line at Zia and will not have to stand for 30 minutes like us in the Bangladeshi Nationals queue


----------

